# Milk of Magnesia - Diarrhea????



## 16045 (Jun 29, 2006)

I bought a bottle of MOM after reading on here that you can take it every day and it helps you go to the bathroom. So the first day I took a half dose in the morning, intending to take a second that night, but I forgot. The next day - nothing. So that night I took a full dose. The next morning I had diarrhea. OMG! I haven't had diarrhea in YEARS. I've been going through a bad patch with really bad constipation recently - using enemas to go every couple days. So I was kinda happy to have diarrhea, and actually have to run to the bathroom. So that cleared up and I didn't have to go to the bathroom all afternoon. I didn't take any MOM last night. This morning I had an urge to go (very exciting) and it was like soft-serve ice cream (sorry if that's tmi). So my question is, is this all caused by the MOM? It's the only thing I've been doing differently recently. Or is it just a weird fluke or my IBS getting worse? Any one else have the same kind of reaction to MOM?Thanks for any help.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Weezer-I posted a few months back about the confusing effect that M.O.M had on me. My doctor told me to pick some up and take it when I got really constipated, and it would help me go, but it wouldn't give me cramps. Boy was he wrong. I took only 1 teaspoon, and the recommended dose was 3 I think! I was in the bathroom the entire day with D. Much like your reaction, I can't say I was too upset, being as how I'd rather be going, even if it is D, then being horribly constipated. So, just know that you aren't alone!Good luck!Andrea


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With an osmotic laxative if you have more than you need, there will be too much water in the stool and you get diarrhea.MOM has the same action (osmotic) as the stuff they give to clean you out before a colonoscopy.It may take some time to find the dose that you need, or you may need to switch to another similar thing. Many people use Magnesium oxide at what is well below a full dose of MOM to stay regular. Usually 200-700 mgs a day.Stool softeners are another option that may work for some people.K.


----------



## 16045 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, that's really interesting. I guess it must have been the MOM that caused my reaction. I'll have to tinker with the dosage. Thanks Andrea!


----------

